# Santander parking



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,
returning santander to portsmouth in november, i have arranged for dog to see vet 12.30 sunday in center of santander. can anyone give advice on where to park up overnight before boarding ferry monday. heard that santander is not that motorhome friendly ?? .

tomnjune


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Tomnjune

The thread here is probably what you're thinking of - although not sure if situation has changed at all??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Changes*



Solwaybuggier said:


> Tomnjune
> 
> The thread here is probably what you're thinking of - although not sure if situation has changed at all??


It has, see my last post at the end or the BF website

Trev


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This link takes you direct to what teemyob was referring to;

http://tiny.cc/Santander

Hope it helps! Thanks to teemyob for the information. I have not been able to find any information on the Brittany Ferries website - may be poor looking but if it is there it is fairly well hidden!

Dave


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I passed through Santander 10 days ago

The new parking regime is printed on your BF ticket

The terminal is a waste one poor duty free shop anda terrible cafe but you can go outinto town but must take your passport and baording card to get back in to the terminal

remember now it is only a once per week service there is much less ferry traffic in town ie only busy one day not three per week but on sailing day the boat is full

Nowhere nearby to stay i could find but there must be places down by the beaches both East and West of Santander

I wonder how long Santander can hold out.

I would have preffered disembark 08.00 at Plymouth and not 14.00 at Portsmouth is my only comment. Disembarkation and passports control took 1.5 hours and I was up by the bow doors!


----------

